
Polygon Crest – open-source 3D polygonal editor - app4soft
http://ysflight.in.coocan.jp/polygoncrest/e.html
======
app4soft
_Polygon Crest_ (aka `ysgebl`) designed by developer of freeware flight
simulator _YSFlight_ [0] as 3D addons creation utility. It is written in C/C++
with own GUI toolkit build on top of OpenGL (same as _YSFlight_ ).

Sources distributed with binary builds, but recent code hosted on GitHub.[1]

This 3D editor support parenting & linking mesh parts (SRF) for creating
assembled animation models (DNM).[2]

Additionally to supporting OBJ, STL and OFF mesh formats, Polygon Crest use
own file formats (DNM & SRF), which in some way similar to AC3D format.[3]

[0] [http://ysflight.org](http://ysflight.org)

[1]
[https://github.com/captainys/public/tree/master/src/ysgebl](https://github.com/captainys/public/tree/master/src/ysgebl)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/app4soft/status/1251227413570375680](https://twitter.com/app4soft/status/1251227413570375680)

[3]
[https://forum.ysfhq.com/viewtopic.php?f=147&t=8172&p=92286#p...](https://forum.ysfhq.com/viewtopic.php?f=147&t=8172&p=92286#p92286)

------
Stevvo
The screenshot is not exactly inspiring; if that's the topology the creator of
the program ends up with for a model, then the program is probably not
suitable for most use cases.

~~~
app4soft
_Polygon Crest_ in some way is 3D CAD-like polygonal editor, oriented for
airplanes & other vehicle models creation.[0,1,2,3]

But if you never tried to create addons for YSFlight, then, off course, its
look not suitable for your needs.

As for me, _Polygon Crest_ is nice part of 3D modeling software and I keep it
in my toolbox side-by-side with Blender, Maverick Model 3D & Wings3D
polygonal/mesh editors.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/StarGear_TII/status/606719540068646912](https://twitter.com/StarGear_TII/status/606719540068646912)

[1]
[https://twitter.com/StarGear_TII/status/606719540068646912](https://twitter.com/StarGear_TII/status/606719540068646912)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/K2W_ys/status/1251784312992616448](https://twitter.com/K2W_ys/status/1251784312992616448)

[3]
[https://twitter.com/K2W_ys/status/1236651821474516994](https://twitter.com/K2W_ys/status/1236651821474516994)

------
wtracy
How does it stack up to Wings3D?

~~~
app4soft
Polygon Crest has little different behavior in comparison to Blender and
Wings3D.

